# Worx in Progress



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I slaving away (yeah right, I'm havin fun) at some new body designs and wanted to get some feedback. All of these are 1/64th scale and are still getting detailed at some level before I start pouring the resin. The 88-90 Buick and 86-87 Olds stock cars are almost ready. I am still fabricating the 68 Camaro's front and rear grill and valence and the 69 Charger 500 is going to get a flush grill with the headlights. The 79 Caprice/Impala is pretty much done and waiting for the others to catch up. I try to pour as much of the molding compound in one shot as I can. The 71 Cyclone and 71 Torino are on the backburner. I am re-sculpting the lower door and rocker panels. Wasn't happy with the look the 3rd-4th and 5th times around.

-Paul


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Man , they look sweet! Like the conversion of that Impala. I think I have one in my junk box, may have to steal your idea. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Like the Impala too. I'm doing a Charger too. It's on my UnderDog Race Shop thread. Nice work!!! 

Rich


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW.. good job on them!! i like that yellow charger!! thats funny that rich is already working on it.. 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm liking the Impala the best, changing from a 4 door to 2 door!!! I gotta try that!!! Hope you don't mind sharing!!! I had already removed the lights from one, but the 2 door idea sells it!!! RM


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

*Not meant as a hijack, but*

this is an example of what can be done with the Impala. This is from about 8 years ago, hence the lack of chrome window trim.... It would be great to have a resin body with all the filling work already done to start with!!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I like that Camaro myself. Great idea with the Charger. I was wondering where Underdog was going with his, now I know.
Jim


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

krazcustoms said:


> this is an example of what can be done with the Impala. This is from about 8 years ago, hence the lack of chrome window trim.... It would be great to have a resin body with all the filling work already done to start with!!


Man, I like that. That's one I always thought about painting, just never thought about making a 2 door out of it. I need to change my way of thinking!!! Looking gooooood!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rolling with the Impala, Impala, Impala...*

Paul,

I think you struck a HT vein man. 

Impala, Impala, Impala :roll: Impala, Impala, Impala

Don't get me wrong as they are all Kewl Kustoms. Thanks for sharing these pics and ideas!

Bob...that's how I roll...zilla


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Wow! Good Feedback!*

Okay, I need to get off the couch and finish the Impala! All that's left is to scribe the door lines in their new locations and it's off to get smothered in silicon. I have also made progress with the Charger 500. The grill in the picture has been removed and fabrication of the "500" flush mount grill is under way. I picked up some new dental tools this week just for detailing the grill work. The 71 Cyclone has a new driver's side lower sheet metal and the rocker panel detail needs to be started. Passenger side is still getting tweaked. Looks like a busy weekend!

Thanks for the feedback. When I get going on 4-5-12 cars at a time, I tend to lose focus on what's almost ready to be called "finished".

-Paul


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very interesting, the 69 Charger 500 and 71 Cyclone Spoiler are two of my all time favorites. I've always wished that current Charger Daytona slot cars were released in two versions, as a 500 and as a Daytona with the nose, ducts, and wing "added" to the base 500 body instead of shrinking the Daytona as every HO manufacturer has done. AW teased us with new molds of the 69 R/T and original AW Daytona, but they were unfortunately not the same scale as one another.

If you're looking for other Cyclone opportunities the earlier 68/69 Montego based ones and earlier Comet based ones are prime candidates. The 69 Spoiler II with custom aero package (Talledega cousin) is near the top of my wish list. See: http://www.wingedmessenger.net/

A 1970 Rebel Machine would be a nice mate for the Charger and Cyclone.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

pshoe64 said:


> Okay, I need to get off the couch and finish the Impala! All that's left is to scribe the door lines in their new locations and it's off to get smothered in silicon. I have also made progress with the Charger 500. The grill in the picture has been removed and fabrication of the "500" flush mount grill is under way. I picked up some new dental tools this week just for detailing the grill work. The 71 Cyclone has a new driver's side lower sheet metal and the rocker panel detail needs to be started. Passenger side is still getting tweaked. Looks like a busy weekend!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. When I get going on 4-5-12 cars at a time, I tend to lose focus on what's almost ready to be called "finished".
> 
> -Paul


Put me down for one of each of everything pictured and planned !


----------

